# Den letzten Tag eines Monats / Jahres ermitteln



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2006)

Hallo!


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.util.Calendar;
import java.util.GregorianCalendar;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class LastDaysExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        GregorianCalendar calendar = new GregorianCalendar(2006, 1, 1);
        System.out.println("Date: " + calendar.getTime());
        System.out.println("Letzter Tag im aktuellen Monat: "
                + calendar.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH));
        System.out.println("Letzter Tag der aktuellen Jahres: "
                + calendar.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_YEAR));

        System.out.println();

        calendar = new GregorianCalendar(2004, 1, 1); // Schaltjahr
        System.out.println("Date: " + calendar.getTime());
        System.out.println("Letzter Tag im aktuellen Monat: "
                + calendar.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH));
        System.out.println("Letzter Tag der aktuellen Jahres: "
                + calendar.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_YEAR));


        //Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre:
try {
			GregorianCalendar gregorianCalendar = new GregorianCalendar();
			gregorianCalendar.setTimeInMillis(0);
			gregorianCalendar.set(Calendar.YEAR, 2009);
			gregorianCalendar.add(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH, -1);
			System.out.println(gregorianCalendar.getTime());
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

